# Vancouver Apple Store Pictures



## Sdd (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is a first look at the Apple Store Vancouver. The signs just went up!

Anyone know when opening day is?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

*giddy*


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

where is it?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

!


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

..........? said:


> where is it?


Pacific Centre

On IfoAppleStore, it says that may be a 2 level store. I'm getting excited... 

When do people usually start waiting in line before the opening?


----------



## mr.flow3r (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn, a little to late for me 
I am away from home for the next 4 years!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The photo is obviously Level 2, the corridor is narrow and it's not so crowded. Someone earlier posted lease plans from Cadillac Fairview who owns the building and it's only going to be level 2.

I still think Apple should've put their store on the first floor but who knows they could do well...


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

That is good news..... can't wait. Anyone know if an opening date has been estimated?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sometime between tomorrow and August 31st, 2008.


----------



## reddrag0n (Jul 19, 2006)

If they are doing the same thing in Vancouver like they are in Edmonton, then i say the opening date is in the summer time.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Who's the hot babe in the convertible?


----------



## reddrag0n (Jul 19, 2006)

It's an ad for Keds...  

It says...

Keds
be true

*edit*
It's a shoe ad for women.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sdd said:


> Here is a first look at the Apple Store Vancouver. The signs just went up!
> 
> Anyone know when opening day is?


macsupport.ca is an interesting site...



> Status: EXIST
> Registrar: Webserve Canada (Canada Technology Enterprise Inc.)
> Registrar-no: 1046415
> Registrant-no: 672656
> ...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

How do you know when you've turned into a techno-geek? When you get more excited by the Apple logo than the Keds ad with the hot babe in the convertible.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Sdd said:


> Here is a first look at the Apple Store Vancouver. The signs just went up!
> 
> Anyone know when opening day is?


They seam to be a bit further along than Edmonton so I would guess that they could be open in May or June.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> How do you know when you've turned into a techno-geek? When you get more excited by the Apple logo than the Keds ad with the hot babe in the convertible.


hot Babe? how did I miss that!!


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, goody! It's a 10-minute walk from my work, then.

I thought it was going to be out at the Metrotown mega-gargantua mall out in the 'burbs.

It's really nice to see some big stores returning to the downtown area.


----------



## MazG (Jan 25, 2008)

The advantage to being a Level 2 store is that this mall crosses the street. The only way from one side of the mall to the other, is to go either down to the basement level or up to level 2 over the street. There are lots of really great stores on level 2 as the traffic is pretty good up there.



dona83 said:


> The photo is obviously Level 2, the corridor is narrow and it's not so crowded. Someone earlier posted lease plans from Cadillac Fairview who owns the building and it's only going to be level 2.
> 
> I still think Apple should've put their store on the first floor but who knows they could do well...


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

On the Pacific Centre redevelopment page, it says:

_"We expect the exterior portion of the project to be complete by March 2008 and the interior portion including new store openings by Summer 2008."_

Based on this, I'm guessing the store will open in June/July, but hopefully, it will be even sooner.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

dona83 said:


> The photo is obviously Level 2, the corridor is narrow and it's not so crowded. Someone earlier posted lease plans from Cadillac Fairview who owns the building and it's only going to be level 2.
> 
> I still think Apple should've put their store on the first floor but who knows they could do well...


I wish they could have the store's entrance opening onto a big street -- somewhere people could see when driving by. I don't like the fact that you have to go into a mall to get to the apple store. It's less dramatic. I don't go to Vancouver often (even though I'm a Richmondite), but would Storyeum's old location have been a good one? It's just Apple's style to have the store underground somewhere (a la 5th avenue store).


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

There's nothing else like the buzz of attending an Apple Store opening! Last October my wife played hooky from work and we drove 160 miles (round-trip) to queue for three hours for the grand opening of our "neighborhood" Apple Store. We were among the first 500 to enter the store. The media estimate was 5000 in attendance that night. It was a real rush to be there...

--ryan


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Open to where, Granville Mall? it'll be transit and taxis only once Canada Line begins though street pedestrians tend to be more inclined to go in for a quick browse while waiting for their buses. 

Level 2 is where the more upscale stores are so it doesn't quite attract the general traffic that Level 1 does. I hardly venture onto the 2nd Level because I can't afford to shop at most of the stores there.... just that 2nd floor is at Georgia Street level. Perhaps Apple Store will change the game. H&M's store is going to be two level no? With the existing escalator from the former Holt Renfrew space.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

The Yorkdale store is completely "land-locked", but they have no trouble getting people in there.

Trust me.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

kockgunner said:


> I wish they could have the store's entrance opening onto a big street -- somewhere people could see when driving by. I don't like the fact that you have to go into a mall to get to the apple store. It's less dramatic.


Yeah, but it's not like the Apple Stores have to lure customers in... it's a destination store. You interested in Apple? You know where to go get that itch scratched; Pacific Centre.

And just think - in a few short years, all you'll have to do is hop on the RAV Line in Richmond and... bang... you're a block (or less... not sure about exits) from the Pacific Centre. To hell with what people in cars may or may not see :lmao:


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

iMouse said:


> The Yorkdale store is completely "land-locked", but they have no trouble getting people in there.
> 
> Trust me.


What do you mean landlocked? There is a subway station at the mall, plus they are just off the busiest highway in Canada, maybe even still busiest in North America. Sure parking can be very tough at times  

Steve


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

"Landlocked", as in the middle of the mall.

No outside exposure, that I saw anyway.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

iMouse said:


> "Landlocked", as in the middle of the mall.
> 
> No outside exposure, that I saw anyway.


Thanks for clarifying that. All three Toronto Apple stores, and the Buffalo location are landlocked as well. 'If they build it, they will come', to paraphrase Kinsella.

Steve


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

soo lucky..
ottawa still has 0 apple store..


----------



## gr67 (Nov 3, 2007)

joemulder said:


> soo lucky..
> ottawa still has 0 apple store..


I still cant believe that. I imagine it wont be long until theres one there and maybe one in Calgary to.


----------



## MazG (Jan 25, 2008)

I think of the benefits of being in the more (as opposed to on Granville Street for example) is that there is good indoor parking. You can walk through to underground parking from the mall (say at Sears/Eaton center) without having to go out into Vancouver's famous rain. Try parking in the vicinity of Granville or Robson Street on a busy day or when it's raining!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Which is why half of the people who go downtown use transit...


----------



## MazG (Jan 25, 2008)

dona83 said:


> Which is why half of the people who go downtown use transit...


You're right about that, but do you want to be sitting (sorry I mean standing) on the skytrain in the rush hour holding your new mac purchase


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

MazG said:


> I think of the benefits of being in the more (as opposed to on Granville Street for example) is that there is good indoor parking. You can walk through to underground parking from the mall (say at Sears/Eaton center) without having to go out into Vancouver's famous rain. Try parking in the vicinity of Granville or Robson Street on a busy day or when it's raining!


I guess you're right. just yesterday i learned that there are 2 types of apple stores. the smaller ones and the flagship stores. i guess i always think of the flagship stores when i think of apple stores. i'm still waiting for a flagship store in vancouver...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

kockgunner said:


> I guess you're right. just yesterday i learned that there are 2 types of apple stores. the smaller ones and the flagship stores. i guess i always think of the flagship stores when i think of apple stores. i'm still waiting for a flagship store in vancouver...


If you look at the Metro Seattle area (3+ million), they have four Apple stores that I recall. The ones that I have been to all have outdoor access with parking and pedestrian access. I think the Bellevue store is located inside of a mall.

So with Metro Vancouver (2+ million), we should have at least one more... probably at Metrotown where there is ample parking, central location, and street facing. It is the largest mall in the area (500 stores), and gets lots of exposure. Sales would go through the roof during the Christmas shopping period.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

gr67 said:


> I still cant believe that. I imagine it wont be long until theres one there and maybe one in Calgary to.


Does anyone in Calgary even use Macs? I thought it was a strictly PC town.


----------



## sAFETY (Oct 6, 2007)

I was really excited about this until I thought 'why?'.

Is it the selection? No, there are other stores that have done a great job selling Mac related equipment, and some of them weren't even overzelous to sell Apple branded stuff at a premium when alternatives were available.

Is it the convenience? Not when London Drugs and Best buy are selling the same stuff.

How about the prices? Same prices as everywhere else.

I guess it's just the honour of knowing that Vancouver is finally recognized as major metropolitan area worthy of an Apple stores, to join the ranks of such illustrious locations as Alpharetta Georgia, Danbury Connecticut, Lyndhurst Ohio, or even Etobicoke Ontario.

I'd really like to get excited, can anyone tell me why I should?


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

sAFETY said:


> I was really excited about this until I thought 'why?'.
> 
> I guess it's just the honour of knowing that Vancouver is finally recognized as major metropolitan area worthy of an Apple stores, to join the ranks of such illustrious locations as Alpharetta Georgia, Danbury Connecticut, Lyndhurst Ohio, or even Etobicoke Ontario.
> 
> I'd really like to get excited, can anyone tell me why I should?


Sure the address might be Etobicoke ( well was until they amalgamated ) but they are right at the border of Mississauga. Which in itself is part of the most populated area in Canada, and one of the most populated areas of North America. 

Does anyone know what Apple's criteria is for one of their store locations? Perhaps the smaller Canadian cities don't have the overall sales at authorized resellers to justify opening a store?

Steve


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Crewser said:


> Does anyone know what Apple's criteria is for one of their store locations? Perhaps the smaller Canadian cities don't have the overall sales at authorized resellers to justify opening a store?
> 
> Steve


Try this link it should answer your questions some what

ifo Apple Store - Where To Locate A Store?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

John Pryor said:


> Try this link it should answer your questions some what
> 
> ifo Apple Store - Where To Locate A Store?


I bet Steve also sends out some of his troops from the genius bar on covert missions to prospective cities.

Here is their formula: If people are using shiny Macs and iPods at Starbucks and in trendy neighbourhoods --> build store. If people are seen using dull PC's and Zunes everywhere --> build store. If small town or ******* attitude --> too bad, use online store or continue using your Pentium 1.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I carried an iMac home from my office at rush hour once, not the most pleasant thing but at least there was a handle on the box. I think most of the purchases will be during evenings and weekends anyway.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm hear to say that a i24, in the box, is not an easy carry through Yorkdale, especially when you have parked in the worst possible spot.

(Who was in charge of reconnoitring??  )


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

kockgunner said:


> ... but would Storyeum's old location have been a good one? It's just Apple's style to have the store underground somewhere (a la 5th avenue store).


Isn't that location over in Gastown near Hastings Street? I would be so afraid of getting jumped by some crackhead as I walked down the street carrying a new iMac.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry, I obviously don't know the streets in Vancouver very well haha. Perhaps the location is one of the reasons why Storyeum didn't succeed?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Storyeum didn't succeed because it was not well marketed. Gastown is a wildly popular tourist spot though not so much frequented by residents of Vancouver though I like walking around there once in awhile. Storyeum should've succeeded. Apple Store would probably not fare as well in Gastown surprisingly. Pacific Centre and Robson St. are the two of the busier shopping areas in Vancouver.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

kockgunner said:


> Sorry, I obviously don't know the streets in Vancouver very well haha. Perhaps the location is one of the reasons why Storyeum didn't succeed?


It's interesting because Gastown is really nice and not too bad (the old part of Vancouver where the famous steam clock is). But you go just a few blocks away (Hastings runs parallel), it is like visiting hell with all the heroin and crack addicts. I'm originally from Toronto, and don't recall areas as bad. Hopefully thinks improve; and perhaps the Olympics will be the catalyst for change.

Anyway, thinking more about the Pacific Centre location today, it should be a good location. A friend who lives downtown says that it gets lots of foot traffic and the people who frequent it have money (tourists, urban workforce, and the growing density of population who live-work in downtown Vancouver).

When you come to think of it, a high percentage of people are buying laptops these days anyway, so no real issue to carry this on the Skytrain during the commute home. Free advertising for Apple too! If someone gets an iMac, they can easily cab it or find parking at the shopping centre.

I can't wait for it to open. It will now save me the drive to the Alderwood Mall location north of Seattle (200km each way). It is about time that we get an Apple Store.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Robson and Burrard would be the prime location in Vancouver if there were to be a flagship.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

gmark2000 said:


> Robson and Burrard would be the prime location in Vancouver if there were to be a flagship.


Absolutely. Right at the spot where the Virgin Megastore is located.


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

sAFETY said:


> I was really excited about this until I thought 'why?'.
> 
> Is it the selection? No, there are other stores that have done a great job selling Mac related equipment, and some of them weren't even overzelous to sell Apple branded stuff at a premium when alternatives were available.
> 
> ...


You mean you haven't been to one of the local resellers lately? You know, those places where they generally ignore your presence, sometimes act as though you're interrupting their favorite soap when you're asking questions, don't know about common add-ons to your Mac or how to get them, barely have anything in stock, have prices that are sometimes *higher* than the online Apple Store, and generally behave as though they're god's gift to computing even when they barely know where to find the power button on your machine?

OK, the last part was a little harsh, but I've experienced all of the above at most of dear Vancouver's resellers over the last five years and I *can't wait* for an actual Apple Store to open here in town so as to give the incumbent stores a good kick in the posterior.

Having said that, I have had a few (very few) fantastic experiences at the local stores, including one particular repair experience at Simply Computing where they went above and beyond the call of duty for me, so I thank them for the excellent service.

But most of the time...... tptptptp


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

FWIW, despite three Apple Stores being opened in Toronto, no Apple resellers that I know of, have gone out of business. More Macs and Apple products are being sold to new customers of the general public who are more likely to frequent these fashion malls.

To quote JFK, "A rising tide lifts all boats."


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

zlinger said:


> It's interesting because Gastown is really nice and not too bad (the old part of Vancouver where the famous steam clock is). But you go just a few blocks away (Hastings runs parallel), it is like visiting hell with all the heroin and crack addicts. I'm originally from Toronto, and don't recall areas as bad. Hopefully thinks improve; and perhaps the Olympics will be the catalyst for change.


So long our we have our current governments, things will never change. Olympics or not.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Who wants to WORK at the Vancouver Apple Store!

Pacific Centre

This is basically posting what's available on Apple's website.

Apple - Positions


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

One of you Vancouverites need to walk into the construction to take some spy photos. I would have done this by now if I were on the west coast.


----------



## alex_HWGD (Mar 16, 2008)

sick


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I was at an Apple retailer yesterday, and a sales guy said end of May for the store opening.


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

I was walking by the construction site this morning, and they were bringing bits of Duct work out. Got a chance to take a peek through the door and it looks like construction is coming along nicely - lots of framework up for walls. 

Unfortunately didn't get a chance to poke my head in with my camera though as the door wasn't open that long.


----------



## dingbathero (Oct 24, 2007)

About F'n time


----------

